# My Pop Music (singing)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://nakulanbalasubramaniam1.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always thought you were more suited to this genre. Your voice needs some more variety. But if you add some more pretentious lyrics, you can get away without it, in my opinion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I always thought you were more suited to this genre. Your voice needs some more variety. But if you add some more pretentious lyrics, you can get away without it, in my opinion.


Thanks Phil.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> https://nakulanbalasubramaniam1.bandcamp.com/releases


Added another EP.


----------

